# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Πρησμένο συκώτι και κοιλιά σε καναρίνι

## Morgan

Ελπίζω η φωτογραφία να βοηθάει στη διάγνωση.

----------


## jk21

μεγενθυνα την εικονα οσο μπορουσα στον υπολογιστη μου αν και χαλα η αναλυση. η διογκωση του συκωτιου ειναι ιδιαιτερα εντονη (φοβαμαι και για ογκο ) και στην κοιλια δεν μπορω να διακρινω ιδιαιτερα ερεθισμενα εντερα 

θα ηθελα να μας βαλεις μεγαλυτερη φωτο και να δουμε και τις κουτσουλιες του 


ποσο καιρο ειναι ετσι ,του εχεις δωσει ηδη φαρμακα; αν ναι ποια ; ειναι με ανορθωμενο πτερωμα νωχελικο; τρωει κανονικα ;

----------


## jk21

οκ τωρα την εφτιαξες 


το πουλι δειχνει να εχει κρατημενη και κουτσουλια εσωτερικα  ...

----------


## Morgan

> μεγενθυνα την εικονα οσο μπορουσα στον υπολογιστη μου αν και χαλα η αναλυση. η διογκωση του συκωτιου ειναι ιδιαιτερα εντονη (φοβαμαι και για ογκο ) και στην κοιλια δεν μπορω να διακρινω ιδιαιτερα ερεθισμενα εντερα 
> 
> θα ηθελα να μας βαλεις μεγαλυτερη φωτο και να δουμε και τις κουτσουλιες του 
> 
> 
> ποσο καιρο ειναι ετσι ,του εχεις δωσει ηδη φαρμακα; αν ναι ποια ; ειναι με ανορθωμενο πτερωμα νωχελικο; τρωει κανονικα ;


Το αντιλήφθηκα στις 6 Αυγούστου, τρώει λαίμαργα και κοιμάται πολλές φορές κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας, είναι σχετικά νωχελικό με ανορθωμένο το πτέρωμα του. Του έχω δώσει αντιβίωση(aviomycine) νομίζωντας πως είναι κρυωμένο διότι βαριανάσανε.

----------


## jk21

ποσες μερες εδωσες το φαρμακο; στην αναγραφομενη δοση ; ειχες δει την κοιλια του πριν το φαρμακο; εχει καποια αλλαγη στην εμφανιση της μετα τη χορηγηση; 



βγαλε ξανα φωτο αυριο γιατι θελω να δω αν αλλαξει η εικονα στο κατω μερος της κοιλιας και να φαινεται και η αλλη πλευρα απεναντι απο το συκωτι (εκτος απο αριστερα και δεξια δηλαδη ) και οταν το κρατησεις να δεις αν κινειται κατι προς τα δεξια

----------


## Morgan

> ποσες μερες εδωσες το φαρμακο; στην αναγραφομενη δοση ; ειχες δει την κοιλια του πριν το φαρμακο; εχει καποια αλλαγη στην εμφανιση της μετα τη χορηγηση; 
> 
> 
> 
> βγαλε ξανα φωτο αυριο γιατι θελω να δω αν αλλαξει η εικονα στο κατω μερος της κοιλιας και να φαινεται και η αλλη πλευρα απεναντι απο το συκωτι (εκτος απο αριστερα και δεξια δηλαδη ) και οταν το κρατησεις να δεις αν κινειται κατι προς τα δεξια


Γιά έξι ημέρες το χορήγησα χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.

Παραθέτω φωτογραφία με απογευματινές κουτσουλιές


Να συμπληρώσω ότι δυσκολεύεται να κουτσουλίσει αρκετό καιρό!

----------


## Morgan

Πριν 2 μέρες έβγαλε με τη δική μου βοήθεια μια τεράστια κουτσουλιά(ένα μεγάλο μέρος της κουτσουλιάς είχε άσπρο χρώμα και ήταν αρκετά ελαστική).

----------


## jk21

εχει σημαντικο προβλημα και ισως εσωτερικη αιμοραγια ( δεν σου αποκλειω και ογκο ) . Περιμενω αυριανες φωτο και θα τα πουμε για φαρμακα . Το πρωι δωστου 1 σταγονα αδιαλυτη στο στομα aviomycine και 1 σταγονα konakion K3 βιταμινη αιμοστατικη απο φαρμακειο (θα την παρεις με συρριγκα γιατι ειναι μεσα σε γυαλινες φυσσιγκες .Ειναι φθηνη ) 

και θα τα πουμε για τα υπολοιπα .Η περιπτωση ειναι δυσκολη και εννοειται αν εχεις δυνατοτητα να απευθυνθεις σε εμπειρο πτηνιατρο θα ηταν το καλυτερο

----------


## Morgan

> εχει σημαντικο προβλημα και ισως εσωτερικη αιμοραγια ( δεν σου αποκλειω και ογκο ) . Περιμενω αυριανες φωτο και θα τα πουμε για φαρμακα . Το πρωι δωστου 1 σταγονα αδιαλυτη στο στομα aviomycine και 1 σταγονα konakion K3 βιταμινη αιμοστατικη απο φαρμακειο (θα την παρεις με συρριγκα γιατι ειναι μεσα σε γυαλινες φυσσιγκες .Ειναι φθηνη ) 
> 
> και θα τα πουμε για τα υπολοιπα .Η περιπτωση ειναι δυσκολη και εννοειται αν εχεις δυνατοτητα να απευθυνθεις σε εμπειρο πτηνιατρο θα ηταν το καλυτερο


Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος πτηνίατρος της προκοπής στην περιοχή. Θα ακολουθήσω τις συμβουλές σου και μακάρι να τα καταφέρουμε! Ευχαριστώ για το άμεσο ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## stefos

Βοήθησε το με αφεψηματα χαμομηλιού ρίγανης κ.α

----------


## Morgan

Για την ώρα δεν εντόπισα ανοικτό φαρμακείο, να του δώσω konakion k3 το αργότερο μέχρι αύριο το πρωί και την αντιβίωση τώρα; Του δίνω MULTI-VIT της Beaphar να συνεχίσω;

----------


## jk21

να σταματησεις τις βιταμινες . δωσε αβιομισιν ψαξε για το κονακιον και δωσε τα στοιχεια που ζητησα χθες για να σου πω τελικα για φαρμακα

----------


## Morgan

> ποσες μερες εδωσες το φαρμακο; στην αναγραφομενη δοση ; ειχες δει την κοιλια του πριν το φαρμακο; εχει καποια αλλαγη στην εμφανιση της μετα τη χορηγηση; 
> 
> 
> 
> βγαλε ξανα φωτο αυριο γιατι θελω να δω αν αλλαξει η εικονα στο κατω μερος της κοιλιας και να φαινεται και η αλλη πλευρα απεναντι απο το συκωτι (εκτος απο αριστερα και δεξια δηλαδη ) και οταν το κρατησεις να δεις αν κινειται κατι προς τα δεξια


Η εικόνα της κοιλιάς του παραμένει η ίδια και δεν κινείται κάτι προς τα δεξιά. Τηλεφωνώ σε εφημερεύοντα φαρμακεία για το konakion k3, μακάρι να βρω κάποιο που να το έχει διαθέσιμο.

Έως τώρα μόνο το ΚΟΝΑΚΙΟΝ ΜΜ βρήκα.

----------


## jk21

αυτο  πρεπει να ειναι .δεν κυκλοφορα αλλο εχει περιεκτικοτητα 10 mg / ml της βιταμινες σε αμπουλιτσες .Παρτο 

http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/drugs/konakion

θα συνεχισεις με 1 σταγονα αδιαλυτη στο στομα την ημερα και απ το αβιομισιν και θα σου πω μετα απο 3ημερο αν θα παρεις esb3 σε συνδιασμο με καποια αλλη αντιβιωση .Ομως θελω καθε μερα κοιλια και κουτσουλιες σε φωτο και αν γινεται και δεις το θεμα αμεσα , ακομα και σημερα .Στο ειχα ζητησει

----------


## Morgan

> αυτο  πρεπει να ειναι .δεν κυκλοφορα αλλο εχει περιεκτικοτητα 10 mg / ml της βιταμινες σε αμπουλιτσες .Παρτο 
> 
> http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/drugs/konakion
> 
> θα συνεχισεις με 1 σταγονα αδιαλυτη στο στομα την ημερα και απ το αβιομισιν και θα σου πω μετα απο 3ημερο αν θα παρεις esb3 σε συνδιασμο με καποια αλλη αντιβιωση .Ομως θελω καθε μερα κοιλια και κουτσουλιες σε φωτο και αν γινεται και δεις το θεμα αμεσα , ακομα και σημερα .Στο ειχα ζητησει


Για KONAKION K3 έψαχνα και θεώρησα ότι το ΚΟΝΑΚΙΟΝ ΜΜ με βιταμίνη Κ1 είναι διαφορετικό!

----------


## Morgan

Παραθέτω σημερινές φωτογραφίες




Η κουτσουλιά μοιάζει σα να ειναι τυλιγμένη με κάποια ελαστική ουσία.

----------


## jk21

ειτε υπαρχει ογκος  (καρκινος )  και megabacteria μαζι 

ειτε εχεις μαζι κοκκιδια με megabacteria που υποψιαζομουν 

δες το μπαλακι εδω 





πας αυριο σε μαγαζι με κτηνιατρικα ( πες μου που μενεις αν δεν ξερεις που εχει ) και παρε esb3  

επισης πας στο φαρμακειο και παιρνεις 1 καψουλα των 150 mg fungustatine 

Oταν τα παρεις μου το λες και σου στελνω πμ πως θα τα συνδιασεις  . Η δοσολογια του esb3 ειναι 2 γρ στο λιτρο ή στη μυτη του κουταλιου εντελως σε 100αρα ποτιστρα αλλα το αλλο επειδη ειναι και ανθρωπινο θα σου πω μονο με πμ

----------


## Morgan

> ειτε υπαρχει ογκος  (καρκινος )  και megabacteria μαζι 
> 
> ειτε εχεις μαζι κοκκιδια με megabacteria που υποψιαζομουν 
> 
> δες το μπαλακι εδω 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


θα πάω αύριο να τα αγοράσω, το ΚΟΝΑΚΙΟΝ να το πάρω; To aviomycine να συνεχίσω να το χορηγώ;

----------


## jk21

ναι να το παρεις . θα βαζεις στην ποτιστρα  οπως θα σου πω οταν σου πω για τα αλλα

----------


## Morgan

> ναι να το παρεις . θα βαζεις στην ποτιστρα  οπως θα σου πω οταν σου πω για τα αλλα


Οπότε το ΚΟΝΑΚΙΟΝ ΜΜ μας κάνει;
Στο Περιστέρι που θα τα βρω;

----------


## Morgan

Παρέλειψα να αναφέρω ότι το αριστερό του ποδαράκι δεν το πατάει καλά και δεν μπορεί να το περάσει πάνω από τη φτερούγα του όταν προσπαθεί να ξυθεί. Τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια το είχα ζευγαρώσει με ένα καρδερινοκάναρο.

----------


## jk21

konakion και fungustatine σε φαρμακειο (για το κονακιον απλα δες αν ειναι το 10mg /ml . θα ξερει ο φαρμακοποιος ) 

esb3 σε καταστημα στη θηβων . σου στελνω πμ

----------


## Labirikos

Δημήτρη αν είναι καρκίνος ένας γιατρός πως θα το επιβεβαίωνε?Μόνο στη νεκροψία αν δεν επιβιώσει το πουλί?Ή φαίνεται και μακροσκοπικά?

----------


## jk21

Ειδα σημερα το πουλακι απο κοντα .Δεν υπαρχει τελικα ενδειξη megabacteria .Υπαρχουν σε διαφορα σημεια της κοιλιας σαν φουσκαλες εσωτερικα στηνκοιλιακη χωρα και κατι τετοιο ηταν και εκει .Θα μπορουσε να ειναι αερας που εχει μπει στους αεροφορους σακκους που περνανε σε καποια σημεια και απο εκει , αλλα στα σημεια που κυριως υπαρχουν οι σακκοι δεν υπηρχε αερας .Υπαρχει εντονα πρησμενο συκωτι και τα εντερα δειχνουν περιεργα αναμεσα στις φουσκαλες .Οι κουτσουλιες ειναι χαλια αλλα ειπα να βγαλουν τα κεραμιδι μπισκοτακια (και τα λαδι ) απο μεσα μηπως επηρεαζουν αυτα .Ταιζει την premium της versele που εχει τα λεγομενα vam pellets .

Θα εχει ηδη ξεκινησει τελικα esb3 και tabernil gentamicina διαλυμενα σε εκχυμα χαμομηλιου καθε μερα ,γιατι θελω να φτιαξουν τα εντερα ως προς την δυνατοτητα να ενεργειται ευκολα και καθαρα και θα δουμε στην πορεια .Δεν αποκλειω μυκητα (αγνωστο ) που να εκλειει αερια στα εντερα , αλλα θα το δουμε στην πορεια 

Το πουλακι θα πρεπει να ξερουμε επισης οτι ειναι μεγαλο ....  15 χρονων με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται στο εσωτερικο του οργανισμου του

----------


## Labirikos

Είναι μεγάλο όντως ηλικιακά.Να είσαι καλά Δημήτρη εύχομαι να πάει προς το καλύτερο το πουλάκι.

----------


## Morgan

> Ειδα σημερα το πουλακι απο κοντα .Δεν υπαρχει τελικα ενδειξη megabacteria .Υπαρχουν σε διαφορα σημεια της κοιλιας σαν φουσκαλες εσωτερικα στηνκοιλιακη χωρα και κατι τετοιο ηταν και εκει .Θα μπορουσε να ειναι αερας που εχει μπει στους αεροφορους σακκους που περνανε σε καποια σημεια και απο εκει , αλλα στα σημεια που κυριως υπαρχουν οι σακκοι δεν υπηρχε αερας .Υπαρχει εντονα πρησμενο συκωτι και τα εντερα δειχνουν περιεργα αναμεσα στις φουσκαλες .Οι κουτσουλιες ειναι χαλια αλλα ειπα να βγαλουν τα κεραμιδι μπισκοτακια (και τα λαδι ) απο μεσα μηπως επηρεαζουν αυτα .Ταιζει την premium της versele που εχει τα λεγομενα vam pellets .
> 
> Θα εχει ηδη ξεκινησει τελικα esb3 και tabernil gentamicina διαλυμενα σε εκχυμα χαμομηλιου καθε μερα ,γιατι θελω να φτιαξουν τα εντερα ως προς την δυνατοτητα να ενεργειται ευκολα και καθαρα και θα δουμε στην πορεια .Δεν αποκλειω μυκητα (αγνωστο ) που να εκλειει αερια στα εντερα , αλλα θα το δουμε στην πορεια 
> 
> Το πουλακι θα πρεπει να ξερουμε επισης οτι ειναι μεγαλο .... 15 χρονων με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται στο εσωτερικο του οργανισμου του


Από εχθές χορηγώ το διάλυμα

Υ.Γ.
Ευχαριστώ τον Δημήτρη για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του.

----------


## Morgan

Χθεσινή κατάσταση της κοιλιάς

----------


## jk21

υπαρχει ενας αποχρωματισμος στην περιοχη του συκωτιου που ισως σημαινει αποδιογκωση (δεν πιεζει δηλαδη το δερμα εξωτερικα και δεν φαινεται πια τοσο οσο πριν εξωτερικα ) 

χαμηλα στην κοιλια σκουραινει ... οι κουτσουλιες συνεχιζουν να ειναι μαυρες; αν δεν εχει μειωθει σημαντικα αυτο , τοτε θα προσθεσεις στο διαλλυμα καθε μερα και 5 σταγονες konakion ή 0.25 ml αν το παιρνεις απο την αμπουλα με συρριγκα

----------


## Labirikos

Πάντως υπάρχει βελτίωση με το πως ήτανε σωστά?Τουλάχιστον έτσι φαίνεται στα δικά μου μάτια.

----------


## jk21

Στο συκωτι ναι , εκτος αν μπροστα απο το συκωτι υπαρχει μια απο τις φουσκαλες που ειχα δει (μετακινημενη ) και δειχνει πιο λευκο 

στα εντερα χαμηλα δεν υπαρχει διογκωση αλλα το σκουρο που βλεπουμε , περιμενω να δω αν θα μετακινηθει και θα φυγει με τις κουτσουλιες ή συσσωρευεται περισσοτερο σιγα σιγα πχ μικροαιμοραγια ή κατι αλλο

----------


## Morgan

> υπαρχει ενας αποχρωματισμος στην περιοχη του συκωτιου που ισως σημαινει αποδιογκωση (δεν πιεζει δηλαδη το δερμα εξωτερικα και δεν φαινεται πια τοσο οσο πριν εξωτερικα ) 
> 
> χαμηλα στην κοιλια σκουραινει ... οι κουτσουλιες συνεχιζουν να ειναι μαυρες; αν δεν εχει μειωθει σημαντικα αυτο , τοτε θα προσθεσεις στο διαλλυμα καθε μερα και 5 σταγονες konakion ή 0.25 ml αν το παιρνεις απο την αμπουλα με συρριγκα


Σημερινές

 

Υ.Γ.
Την πρώτη κουτσουλιά την έβγαλε με βοήθεια

----------


## jk21

σκουρες ... τα υγρα στην μια οκ , στην αλλη με υποψια αιματος ... θα δουμε 

δωσε konakion παντως

----------


## Morgan

Από εχθές σιτίζεται με το συγκεκριμένο μείγμα

----------


## jk21

Αχ  ....  ειπα στην μητερα σου Δημητρη , οχι μπισκοτα , οχι ρουμπσεν ... ο στρογγυλος μαυρος σπορος ειναι ρουμπσεν  . Βεβαια η γυναικα δεν εχει σχεση με αυτα , λογικο ειναι 

*Ρούπσεν ένας αμφιλεγόμενος σπόρος* Ελπιζω να μην πηρε μεγαλη ποσοτητα . Δεν πειραζει να δωσει τωρα για να δουμε τις κουτσουλιες χωρις μπισκοτα

----------


## Morgan

> Αχ  ....  ειπα στην μητερα σου Δημητρη , οχι μπισκοτα , οχι ρουμπσεν ... ο στρογγυλος μαυρος σπορος ειναι ρουμπσεν  . Βεβαια η γυναικα δεν εχει σχεση με αυτα , λογικο ειναι 
> 
> *Ρούπσεν ένας αμφιλεγόμενος σπόρος*
> 
> 
>  Ελπιζω να μην πηρε μεγαλη ποσοτητα . Δεν πειραζει να δωσει τωρα για να δουμε τις κουτσουλιες χωρις μπισκοτα


Το είδα ότι περιέχει ρούπσεν αλλά στα καταστήματα που πήγε δεν είχε μείγμα χωρίς.

----------


## jk21

Δεν πειραζει Δημητρη , δεν ειναι αυτο προτεραιοτητα τη συγκεκριμενη στιγμη . Θα δωσεις αυτο να δουμε τις κουτσουλιες τις επομενες μερες με διαφορετικο μιγμα και χωρις μπισκοτα

----------


## Morgan

Σήμερα πρόσθεσα 5 σταγόνες Konakion στο διάλυμα

----------


## jk21

να το κουνας ποτε ποτε γιατι εχει ελαιουχα μορφη και στη διαρκεια της ημερας ανεβαινει πανω .Αλλιως δινε 1 σταγονα αδιαλυτη την ημερα για 4 μερες και τελος

----------


## Morgan

Σημερινές φωτογραφίες



Υ.Γ.
Συνεχίζει να κουτσουλάει με δυσκολία

----------


## jk21

Παλι τα ιδια ... τωρα εμφανιστηκε φουσκαλα αριστερα και δειχνει και αγγειο με μικροαιμοραγια  .Δεν ξερω τι συμβαινει εκει περα .Να δωσεις το konakion μια σταγονα στο στομα και να σιγουρευτεις οτι πινει κανονικο το διαλλυμα χαμομηλιου φαρμακων 

θελω να δεις οταν το κρατας αν αυτη η φουσκαλα δειχνει να μετακινειται με την αναπνοη  . Ισως παρεις fungustatine ...  μηπως καποιος μυκητας δημιουργει ζυμωσεις στο εντερο και αερια

----------


## Morgan

> Παλι τα ιδια ... τωρα εμφανιστηκε φουσκαλα αριστερα και δειχνει και αγγειο με μικροαιμοραγια  .Δεν ξερω τι συμβαινει εκει περα .Να δωσεις το konakion μια σταγονα στο στομα και να σιγουρευτεις οτι πινει κανονικο το διαλλυμα χαμομηλιου φαρμακων 
> 
> θελω να δεις οταν το κρατας αν αυτη η φουσκαλα δειχνει να μετακινειται με την αναπνοη  . Ισως παρεις fungustatine ...  μηπως καποιος μυκητας δημιουργει ζυμωσεις στο εντερο και αερια


Πίνει αρκετές φορές από το διάλυμα κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας... το πρωί θα τσεκάρω τη φουσκάλα.

----------


## Labirikos

Δημήτρη μήπως η aviomycine δεν κάνει τίποτα?Μήπως να δοκίμαζε gentamicina?

----------


## jk21

Λαμπρο ειναι ηδη σε συνδιασμο gentamicina με esb3 . Ισως δεν προσεξες οτι βρεθηκαμε με την μητερα του , ειδα το πουλακι πρωτα και πηρε μετα τα αντιστοιχα φαρμακα

----------


## Labirikos

Συγνώμη δεν το είχα δει Δημήτρη όντως.Κάπου το έχασα το θέμα.

----------


## jk21

τι συγνωμη βρε και αηδιες ;   :Anim 55:   :Happy:

----------


## Morgan

Επαναλαμβάνω τη δοσολογία του διαλύματος για τυχόν λάθη. Σε αφέψημα χαμομηλιού ποσότητας 100ml προσθέτω esb3 στη μύτη του κουταλιού και 7 σταγόνες Tabernil gentamicina.

Υ.Γ.
Τις ημέρες που χορηγώ το διάλυμα, μπορώ να προσθέσω στη διατροφή του κάποιο φρούτο ή λαχανικό εκτός από το μείγμα σπόρων;

----------


## jk21

οχι οσο πινει το φαρμακο μεσω του νερου , γιατι θα πινει μετα λιγοτερο νερο 

οι συγκεκριμενες ποσοτητες φαρμακων , ειναι απο σκευασματα για κτηνιατρικη χρηση , που εχουν απανω ετσι κι αλλιως δοσολογιες .Αν σου δωσω για fungustatine στην πορεια , αυτη θα ηθελα να μην καταγραφει δημοσια

----------


## Morgan

> οχι οσο πινει το φαρμακο μεσω του νερου , γιατι θα πινει μετα λιγοτερο νερο 
> 
> οι συγκεκριμενες ποσοτητες φαρμακων , ειναι απο σκευασματα για κτηνιατρικη χρηση , που εχουν απανω ετσι κι αλλιως δοσολογιες .Αν σου δωσω για fungustatine στην πορεια , αυτη θα ηθελα να μην καταγραφει δημοσια


Εάν κάποιο από τα σκευάσματα δεν ήταν αποκλειστικά για κτηνιατρική χρήση δε θα έγραφα δοσολογίες, μην ανησυχείς.

----------


## Morgan

Σημερινές φωτογραφίες



Υ.Γ.
Κατανάλωσε μια σταγόνα λάδι για να βγάλει την κουτσουλιά.

----------


## jk21

η εικονα της κοιλιας καλυτερη ...

Μην αλλαζεις προς το παρον κατι , αλλα θελω οταν βραζει η μαμα χαμομηλι να διπλασιασει την πυκνοτητα του βοτανου , να κανει πιο πυκνο διαλυμα

----------


## Morgan

> η εικονα της κοιλιας καλυτερη ...
> 
> Μην αλλαζεις προς το παρον κατι , αλλα θελω οταν βραζει η μαμα χαμομηλι να διπλασιασει την πυκνοτητα του βοτανου , να κανει πιο πυκνο διαλυμα


Η χθεσινή τεράστια κουτσουλιά πίεζε τη «φούσκα» με αποτέλεσμα να φαίνεται εντονότερα, το συκώτι παραμένει πρησμένο και το πόδι σε χειρότερη κατάσταση. Σήμερα χορήγησα για έκτη μέρα το διάλυμα και για δεύτερη μέρα Konakion(1 σταγόνα αδιάλυτη).

----------


## Morgan

Χθεσινές φωτογραφίες



Υ.Γ.
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η «φούσκα» κινείται κατά την αναπνοή.

----------


## jk21

αν συμβαινει αυτο , αγοραζεις fungustatine καψουλα των 150 mg και μου θυμιζεις αν σου ειχα δωσει δοσολογια . Τα αλλα αν εχει συμπληρωσει 7 μερες τα σταματας και θα δωσεις επαναληπτικα μαζι με το fungustatine μονο το esb3 αφου το σταματησεις πρωτα 3 ημερες και εχεις ξεκινησει το fungustatine .Oταν θα ξαναξεκινησεις το esb3 (για 5 μερες ξανα ) απλα θα βαζεις στη μυτη του κουταλιου εντελως οσο ειχα δειξει στη μητερα σου , μεσα στο διαλυμα fungustatine οταν το βαζεις στην ποτιστρα καθε μερα

----------


## Morgan

> αν συμβαινει αυτο , αγοραζεις fungustatine καψουλα των 150 mg και μου θυμιζεις αν σου ειχα δωσει δοσολογια . Τα αλλα αν εχει συμπληρωσει 7 μερες τα σταματας και θα δωσεις επαναληπτικα μαζι με το fungustatine μονο το esb3 αφου το σταματησεις πρωτα 3 ημερες και εχεις ξεκινησει το fungustatine .Oταν θα ξαναξεκινησεις το esb3 (για 5 μερες ξανα ) απλα θα βαζεις στη μυτη του κουταλιου εντελως οσο ειχα δειξει στη μητερα σου , μεσα στο διαλυμα fungustatine οταν το βαζεις στην ποτιστρα καθε μερα


Εχθές χορήγησα για έβδομη φορά το διάλυμα χαμομηλιού-φαρμάκων και για τρίτη φορά Konakion. Σήμερα να προσφέρω κανονικό διατροφολόγιο και πολυβιταμίνες; Εάν βρω FUNGUSTATIN να το χορηγήσω από σήμερα;

Υ.Γ.
Στείλε μου δοσολογία και ενημέρωσε με αναλυτικά για να προγραμματίσω ημερολογιακά τη χορήγηση.

----------


## jk21

δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν η φουσκα στην κοιλιακη χωρα ειναι απο megabacteria ή καποιον αλλον μυκητα που εκλειει ισως καποια αερια απο τις ζυμωσεις που τελουνται , αλλα ναι δωσε αμεσα αντιμυκωτικο (fungustatin) και οσο το χορηγεις δεν θα δινεις χορταρικα που οδηγουν στο να πιει λιγοτερο νερο αρα και διαλλυμα το πουλακι 

Σου στελνω δοσολογια με πμ .Θα χορηγηθει συνολο 12 ημερες

----------


## Morgan

> δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν η φουσκα στην κοιλιακη χωρα ειναι απο megabacteria ή καποιον αλλον μυκητα που εκλειει ισως καποια αερια απο τις ζυμωσεις που τελουνται , αλλα ναι δωσε αμεσα αντιμυκωτικο (fungustatin) και οσο το χορηγεις δεν θα δινεις χορταρικα που οδηγουν στο να πιει λιγοτερο νερο αρα και διαλλυμα το πουλακι 
> 
> Σου στελνω δοσολογια με πμ .Θα χορηγηθει συνολο 12 ημερες


Δεύτερη ημέρα διακοπής του esb3 η σημερινή και από αύριο θα χορηγώ FUNGUSTATIN, επομένως μεθαύριο θα προσθέσω και το esb3 στο διάλυμα για την επαναληπτική χορήγηση του.

Υ.Γ.
Μετά την παρασκευή του το αφέψημα πρέπει να καταναλώνεται εντός 12 ωρών, οπότε θα φτιάξω το διάλυμα με νερό εκτός κι αν συντηρείται το χαμομήλι στο ψυγείο.

----------


## jk21

το fungustatine ας διαλυθει σε σκετο νερο 


το fungustatine ηθελα να εχει ξεκινησει αλλα οκ  .Αυριο πρωι ομως να πιει

----------


## Morgan

> το fungustatine ας διαλυθει σε σκετο νερο 
> 
> 
> το fungustatine ηθελα να εχει ξεκινησει αλλα οκ  .Αυριο πρωι ομως να πιει


Οπότε αναγκαστικά και το esb3 σε σκέτο νερό.

Υ.Γ.
Το χαμομήλι άρχισε να δρα, κουτσούλισε αρκετές φορές σήμερα.

----------


## jk21

μπορεις να του δινεις πυκνοτερο χαμομηλι (ιδια ποσοτητα βρασμενο σε λιγοτερο νερο ) με τη συρριγκα στο στομα μερικες σταγονες καθε μερα 

αυριο θα ηθελα να εχουμε την κοιλια του 

επισης αν του βαλεις χαμομηλι σε καμμια καθαρη ταιστρα και το τρωει ετσι , δινε του ελευθερα

----------


## Morgan

> μπορεις να του δινεις πυκνοτερο χαμομηλι (ιδια ποσοτητα βρασμενο σε λιγοτερο νερο ) με τη συρριγκα στο στομα μερικες σταγονες καθε μερα 
> 
> αυριο θα ηθελα να εχουμε την κοιλια του 
> 
> επισης αν του βαλεις χαμομηλι σε καμμια καθαρη ταιστρα και το τρωει ετσι , δινε του ελευθερα



Θα του δίνω με το σταγονόμετρο.

Υ.Γ.
Δεν είχα φωτογραφική μηχανή τις τελευταίες ημέρες.

----------


## Morgan

Σημερινή φωτογραφία

----------


## jk21

Υπαρχει μια σταθερη λευκη μαζα που δεν δειχνει να ειναι κουτσουλια (το λευκο τμημα της ) οταν μενει σταθερη ... 

Θελω βλεπεις καθε μερα  και ειδικα το πρωι , αν φευγει και εμφανιζεται ξανα ή μενει σταθερο  . Κατω απ αυτο αν προσεξεις δειχνει μελανο , μαλλον απο μικροαιμοραγια εντος ή εκτος των εντερων . Πολυ φοβαμαι οτι ισως εχουμε να κανουμε με καποιο ογκο ....  μην το δενεις ομως , γιατι να θυμισω ... δασκαλος στα ηλεκτρονικα ειμαι , οχι γιατρος

----------


## Morgan

> Υπαρχει μια σταθερη λευκη μαζα που δεν δειχνει να ειναι κουτσουλια (το λευκο τμημα της ) οταν μενει σταθερη ... 
> 
> Θελω βλεπεις καθε μερα  και ειδικα το πρωι , αν φευγει και εμφανιζεται ξανα ή μενει σταθερο  . Κατω απ αυτο αν προσεξεις δειχνει μελανο , μαλλον απο μικροαιμοραγια εντος ή εκτος των εντερων . Πολυ φοβαμαι οτι ισως εχουμε να κανουμε με καποιο ογκο ....  μην το δενεις ομως , γιατι να θυμισω ... δασκαλος στα ηλεκτρονικα ειμαι , οχι γιατρος


Εικάζω ότι είναι όγκος, ο φωτογραφικός φακός βέβαια δεν αντικατοπτρίζει την πραγματική εικόνα της «φούσκας», στη φωτογραφία μοιάζει με λευκή μάζα ενώ στην πραγματικότητα είναι «διαφανής» και στο εσωτερικό της υπάρχει κάτι σαν πύον.

Υ.Γ.
Είναι πάντοτε εμφανής και έχω την εντύπωση ότι μίκρυνε λιγάκι.

Υ.Γ.2
Η παράλυση στο πόδι ενισχύει τους φόβους για όγκο, είναι σύνηθες φαινόμενο σε πτηνά με όγκο.

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι ειναι μια απο τις περιπτωσεις που σηκωνοντας τα χερια ψηλα (ειδικα αν δεν κανει τιποτα και το τελευταιο φαρμακο ) μπορει να γινει αντιληπτο , οτι ο επιστημονας (πτηνιατρος ) μπορει να ξερει πολυ περισσοτερα πραγματα και να επεμβαινει ισως σε αυτα (μιλω παντα για κτηνιατρο με εμπειρια στα πτηνα ) απο τα λιγα εμπειρικα ( απλα επαναλμβανομενα συχνα σε πολλες περιπτωσεις , οπως μια βλαβη σε μια τηλεοραση , πασιγνωστη ακομα και σε σπουδαστη ηλεκτρονικων στα πρωτα βηματα του  ) που ισως εχει μαθει ενας εκτροφεας για θεματα ασθενειων ... 


ειναι μια ευκαιρια να το πω αυτο και να δειξω σε καποιους εκτος φορουμ  ( ξερουν εκεινοι .... )  οτι ποτε δεν εχασα το μετρο , ξερω οτι η δουλεια μου ειναι δασκαλος στα ηλεκτρονικα και δεν εχω σπουδασει τιποτα αλλο και αν προσπαθω να βοηθω σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις , ειναι γιατι καποιοι φανερα και παρα πολλοι  με προσωπικα μηνυματα εδω και στο fb , μου λενε γιατρο δεν μπορουμε (δεν εχουμε δυνατοτητα )  ή δεν προκειται να παμε ή εχουν ηδη παει , μαλλον σε απειρους και δεν ειδαν αποτελεσμα .. 

Μακαρι να ειχες ή να μπορεσεις να εχεις την δυνατοτητα να το δει πτηνιατρος αν υπαρξει αδιεξοδο ...

----------


## Morgan

Όπως αναμενόταν δεν τα κατάφερε, 15 ποιοτικά χρόνια ζωής ήταν αρκετά.

Υ.Γ.
Υγεία και χαρά σε όλα τα πτηνά

----------


## Morgan

> το πουλακι ειναι μια απο τις περιπτωσεις που σηκωνοντας τα χερια ψηλα (ειδικα αν δεν κανει τιποτα και το τελευταιο φαρμακο ) μπορει να γινει αντιληπτο , οτι ο επιστημονας (πτηνιατρος ) μπορει να ξερει πολυ περισσοτερα πραγματα και να επεμβαινει ισως σε αυτα (μιλω παντα για κτηνιατρο με εμπειρια στα πτηνα ) απο τα λιγα εμπειρικα ( απλα επαναλμβανομενα συχνα σε πολλες περιπτωσεις , οπως μια βλαβη σε μια τηλεοραση , πασιγνωστη ακομα και σε σπουδαστη ηλεκτρονικων στα πρωτα βηματα του  ) που ισως εχει μαθει ενας εκτροφεας για θεματα ασθενειων ... 
> 
> 
> ειναι μια ευκαιρια να το πω αυτο και να δειξω σε καποιους εκτος φορουμ  ( ξερουν εκεινοι .... )  οτι ποτε δεν εχασα το μετρο , ξερω οτι η δουλεια μου ειναι δασκαλος στα ηλεκτρονικα και δεν εχω σπουδασει τιποτα αλλο και αν προσπαθω να βοηθω σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις , ειναι γιατι καποιοι φανερα και παρα πολλοι  με προσωπικα μηνυματα εδω και στο fb , μου λενε γιατρο δεν μπορουμε (δεν εχουμε δυνατοτητα )  ή δεν προκειται να παμε ή εχουν ηδη παει , μαλλον σε απειρους και δεν ειδαν αποτελεσμα .. 
> 
> Μακαρι να ειχες ή να μπορεσεις να εχεις την δυνατοτητα να το δει πτηνιατρος αν υπαρξει αδιεξοδο ...


Καλοπροαίρετη ανταλλαγή γνώσεων συντελείται στο greekbirdclub και ουσιαστική βοήθεια σε περιπτώσεις που η παρέμβαση πτηνιάτρου δεν είναι εφικτή.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη λυπαμαι ...

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ κρίμα. Είχε μια καλή ζωη που είναι το σημαντικότερο.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Έφυγε ο γεράκος. Αντίο.

----------


## Labirikos

Κρίμα το καημένο.15 χρόνια ήταν πολλά που σημαίνει ότι το πρόσεχες καλά.Καλό του ταξίδι  :sad:

----------


## Cristina

Λυπάμαι!

----------

